# VW Golf rust



## oliccm (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,
I have a few rust spots appearing on my car and would like to know the best thing to do?

I thought about getting some touch up paint. Can someone tell me the best to get and any tools for the job. Also if there is a better way, but not a re spray. 

They are just under the rear window and one other on the sill under the front wing. Sorry about the pie phone pictures.It had rained today too.

Thanks


----------



## oliccm (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyone please help


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

You need to get the affected areas back to bare clean dry metal then treat....then paint.

It will probably come back as once metal cancer is there it never goes away completely unless you cut it out.

HTH


----------



## oliccm (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks. 

Would it be best to get someone like chips away to fix it for me then?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I would suggest getting some rust converter on that area, leave it for a few days and then paint over it. Not much you can do without a repaint I guess...


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

How old is this car? Looks like the rust if below the rear quarter window and below the front wing at cill level.


----------



## oliccm (Feb 20, 2010)

2004. The rust is below the front wing on the sill and the other picture is on the boot lid below the window


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

oliccm said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Would it be best to get someone like chips away to fix it for me then?


Good god no dont do that!!

I think have a go yourself....you need do it when the weather is better...put some touch up on it and wait till the warmer weather...unless you have a nice warm and dry garage you can use


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> You need to get the affected areas back to bare clean dry metal then treat....then paint.
> 
> It will probably come back as once metal cancer is there it never goes away completely unless you cut it out.
> 
> HTH


What he said :thumb:

Bare metal and some treatment and then an etched primer then a high build primer the paint and clear coat should do it, if your good and neat you will get away with touching it in without painting but that does take time and patience.

The Tailgate would be worth polishing with t cut firmly and see what's left, then touch it in. The sill you could do with aerosols or a smart repair chap could easily repair that for you. You might also have a 12 year anti corrosion warrenty the vw may cover if your car has full service history?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

The rust on the front wing seems to be common on vag cars. There is a bolt inside the wing to hold it on. Most likely that this bolt is rusting and the orange liquid is staining the paint. Try giving it a good clean, maybe use some clay to shift the orange. Also, the rust on the boot lid looks just like surface rust (not affecting the metal structure). I'd clean off the rust stains and then carefully touch up the bare metal.


----------



## oliccm (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I'll see what I can do


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Being a 2004 version, you could take it VW for paintwork warranty, not to sure how long there warranty period is on the car bodywork, think its 12 years, but not sure on that one.

Worth a shot taking it to the dealer.


----------

